# [Gelöst]Kein ALSA Sound im Gentoo-Gast

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe Gento als Gast in einer VirtualBox 4.0.4 laufen.

Die GuestAdditions ließen sich nicht installieren

```
# modprobe vboxguest

FATAL: Error inserting vboxguest (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/misc/vboxguest.ko): Invalid module format
```

Ich bekomme unter KDE die Nachricht:

```
Phonon: Das Multimedia-System von KDE

Das Abspielgerät "ALSA default output" funktioniert nicht.
```

Unter Systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Audio- und Video-Einrichtung -> ALSA default output

Wie kriegt man den Sound zum Laufen?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Mon Apr 04, 2011 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

passende Treiber im Kernel aktivieren, wenn du natürlich einen genkernel verwendest musst du in der Hinsicht nichts weiter machen. Natürlich wäre es von Vorteil die alsa-utils zu installieren.

Ansonsten liefert das große Orakel "google" (googel mal danach was das is) mit den Keywords "ALSA einrichten Gentoo" folgendes liefern:

ALSA Guide unter gentoo.de

Wenn dir das zuwenig is kannste auch mal diese Quelle probiern:

 ALSA Guide unter gentoo.org

Wenn du ansonsten Probleme mit dem großen Gockel hast, dann hilft dir vll folgendes:

Google nach "googlen lernen" und dir wird unter anderem hirmit geholfen Google lernen unter 5 Sekunden

Ansonsten dürfte noch folgendes Interessant sein:

net-misc/google-wrapper-bin auf Deutsch

Nach befolgen aller Hinweiße solltest du dir selbst helfen können, wenn nicht, dann darfst du natürlich fragen.

Aber nicht vor dem selbst-hilfe-ansatz

Edith:

PS:

Man möge mir meinen Rüden Umgangston entschuldigen. Aber ich habe mich gerade köstlich über die Familienkasse und ihre "Zahlen sie bitte rückläufig akzeptierte Zahlungen zurück" aufgeregt und bin dementsprechend geladen.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> passende Treiber im Kernel aktivieren, wenn du natürlich einen genkernel verwendest musst du in der Hinsicht nichts weiter machen. Natürlich wäre es von Vorteil die alsa-utils zu installieren.
> 
> Ansonsten liefert das große Orakel "google" (googel mal danach was das is) mit den Keywords "ALSA einrichten Gentoo" folgendes liefern:
> 
> ALSA Guide unter gentoo.de
> ...

 

Leider hat wohl mein manuell erstellter Kernel keine ALSA-Unterstützung.

```
# lspci

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
```

Vor einer erneuten Compilatiuon schrecke ich zurück - also dann ohne Sound.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vor einer erneuten Compilatiuon schrecke ich zurück - also dann ohne Sound.
> 
> 

 

wieso? geh in menuconfig, aktiviere alsa, kompilieren, neu starten, fertig. das ist alles.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wieso? geh in menuconfig, aktiviere alsa, kompilieren, neu starten, fertig. das ist alles.

 

Na ja, habe ich mir doch gedacht, daß das Schwierigkeiten geben würde.

Wollte mir Genkernel compilieren.

```
# genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year (ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR) [0] 0

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n

  Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m

  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n

  ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n

--

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!
```

So, nun haben wir den Salat.  Auch Google ( http://linux-solved.com/post/SOLVED-genkernel-Failed-to-compile-the-bzImage-target-71123.html) bringt mich zu:

```
* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...
```

nicht weiter. (xz-utils sind installiert)

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Mon Mar 28, 2011 3:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Mit -v bekommst du von genkernel deutlich mehr output (1.)

Dann aber, wenn du doch schon einen Kernel ohne genkernel hast brauchst du keinen genkernel mehr. Da reicht es einfach deinen Kernel zu modifizieren:

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

zcat /proc/config.gz > .config

make menuconfig

(2.)

für den mittleren Befehl muss der /proc/config.gz Unterstützung im Kernel schon vorher aktiviert sein.

Doch ist das nötig, da du mit genkernel all bereits deine frühere Version von .config gelöscht hast.

Was du noch versuchen könntest ist ob in /boot/ die config-2.6.36 zu finden ist, diese dann umkopieren.

Dann deine benötigten Einstellungen für alsa einrichten und zum Schluss:

make && make install modules_install && module-rebuild rebuild

(module-rebuild ist im Paket module-rebuild, ich empfehle dieses, da es dafür sorgt das Kernelmodule die durch portage nachinstalliert werden (virtualbox-guest-additions als Bsp.) neugebaut werden).(3.)

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Doch ist das nötig, da du mit genkernel all bereits deine frühere Version von .config gelöscht hast.

 

genkernel-output:

```
kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak 
```

Ich hoffe das ist nicht in der Reihenfolge passiert... Wenn nicht wäre genkernel ganz schön radikal.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Mit -v bekommst du von genkernel deutlich mehr output (1.)

 

Wo soll ich denn -v angeben?

Mein Problem ist, daß ich den Genkernel nicht compilieren kann, obwohl ich xz-utils installiert habe.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann aber, wenn du doch schon einen Kernel ohne genkernel hast brauchst du keinen genkernel mehr. Da reicht es einfach deinen Kernel zu modifizieren:

 

Aber gerade das wage ich nicht, weil ich befürchte, daß ich dann gar keinen Kernel mehr habe.

Übrigens gibt es bei mir /proc/config.gz gar nicht.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

HALT!!!

Wenn du dein /boot/ richtig aufgesetzt hast kannst du soviel am KErnel rumschrauben wie du willst. Du hast immernoch einen "fallback" Kernel:

```
# ls -l /boot/

insgesamt 15150

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 10. Apr 2009  boot -> .

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      23 28. Nov 18:19 config -> config-2.6.36-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74987 28. Nov 18:19 config-2.6.36-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74987 21. Nov 19:37 config-2.6.36-gentoo-r1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27 28. Nov 18:19 config.old -> config-2.6.36-gentoo-r1.old

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 16. Nov 21:44 grub

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 10. Apr 2009  lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27 28. Nov 18:19 System.map -> System.map-2.6.36-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1896323 28. Nov 18:19 System.map-2.6.36-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1896323 21. Nov 19:37 System.map-2.6.36-gentoo-r1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      31 28. Nov 18:19 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.36-gentoo-r1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      24 28. Nov 18:19 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3189104 28. Nov 18:19 vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3189152 21. Nov 19:37 vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      28 28. Nov 18:19 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.36-gentoo-r1.old
```

/boot/grub/grub.conf:

```
default saved

timeout 8

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@75,mttr:3,ywrap CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

        savedefault

title Gentoo Linux - old Kernel

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz.old root=/dev/sda3 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Das funktioniert deswegen so gut weil make install beim vorhandensein von /boot/vmlinuz (Symlink) den Link vmlinuz auf den aktuellen, und vmlinuz.old auf den vorherigen Kernel zeigt (umbiegt), also dein Kernel bleibt vorhanden. Und wenn du jede Revision deines Kernels testest ist alles in Butter.

So und -v ist ein generelles temporäres Configurationsflag das so ziemlich alle POSIX-Programme als "--verbose" also "auskunftsfreudig" kennen.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo Max Steel,

mein

```
# ls -l /boot/ 

insgesamt 4023

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 15. Mär 14:17 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 19. Mär 15:26 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4087968 19. Mär 10:28 kernel-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-manuell

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 18. Mär 17:53 lost+found

```

Das soll auch so bleiben. Ich will mir nur noch einen Genkernel dazu machen.

Warum geht das nicht?

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So und -v ist ein generelles temporäres Configurationsflag das so ziemlich alle POSIX-Programme als "verbose" also "auskunftsfreudig" kennen.

 

Nur wo und wie soll ich das -v bei '# genkernel all' angeben?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

mittendrin aufjedenfall nicht gerade davor.

Ein Befehl auf der Bash sieht in der Regel in der Form aus:

<program> [optionen] <argumente>

Die Optionen werden genauso wie die sonstigen argumente als argumente übergeben, also dass Program bekommt in ihrem argumente-stack alles hinter dem Programm-namen. Und den werten die aus, also -v wird umgesetzt in

"Habe jetzt Datei xyz entpackt.

Habe jetzt Datei zyx entpackt."

Und dann halt jenach Programm auch der Rest (--help) hilft dir beim aussuchen der passenden Optionen für genkernel.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> mittendrin aufjedenfall nicht gerade davor.
> 
> Ein Befehl auf der Bash sieht in der Regel in der Form aus:
> 
> <program> [optionen] <argumente>

 

Werden wir doch praktisch:

```
# genkernel -v all

Error: Unknown option '-v'!
```

Bei '# genkernel --help' finde ich nur das evtl. Passende mit:

```

  Debug settings

        --loglevel=<0-5>        Debug Verbosity Level

```

Welchen Level gibt man denn nun am besten an?

Aber das ist erst mal nebensächlich zu meinem Problem.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

durch den höheren loglevel bekommst du allerdings den fehler besser dargestellt (ich würd zum Anfang tatsächlich 5 nehmen).

und mit --menuconfig kannst du deinen Kernel manuell anpassen.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> durch den höheren loglevel bekommst du allerdings den fehler besser dargestellt (ich würd zum Anfang tatsächlich 5 nehmen).
> 
> 

 

Auch mit 

```
# genkernel --loglevel=5 all
```

erhalte ich keine weitere Aufklärung über den Fehler.

Das müssen wir also als weiteres Manko von Gentoo als ungelöst abhaken.

Ob es daran liegen kann, daß ich nur noch 1,7 GByte Platz habe?

Gruß

Ch. hanisch

----------

## Christian99

du könntest auch mal in /var/log/genkernel.log schauen/posten, wie oben steht. da steht vermutlich mehr drin.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> du könntest auch mal in /var/log/genkernel.log schauen/posten, wie oben steht. da steht vermutlich mehr drin.

 

Leider steht da eben auch nichts weiter drin.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

ich würd trotzdem den ganzen genkernel Geraffel weg lassen. Du kannst ja auch deinem neuen händischen KErnel statt -manuell sowas wie -manuell-mit-alsa oder so hängen.

DAs geht auch per make menuconfig unter Generall getarnt als "local Version".

(Tatsächlich hab ich es bisher noch nicht geschafft einen genkernel zum Laufen zu bringen, irgendwas war immer. Daher nutze ich die händische Methode und bin damit besser bedient als mit der genkernel Methode, auf mehr als 5 Rechnern und 7 Installationen mittlerweile.

Sogar meine erstinstallation hier lief mit selbstangepasstem sofort, mit genkernel garnicht.)

Edith:

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen immer die Optionen:

```
Symbol: IKCONFIG [=y]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: Kernel .config support

  Defined at init/Kconfig:520

  Location:

     -> General setup

Symbol: IKCONFIG_PROC [=y]

Type  : boolean

Prompt: Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz

  Defined at init/Kconfig:532

  Depends on: IKCONFIG [=y] && PROC_FS [=y]

  Location:

    -> General setup

      -> Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG [=y])
```

Diese Option bewirkt das du unter /proc/config.gz die für den geladenen Kernel, als gzip gepackt, die .config vorfinden kannst (macht den ganzen Kernel auch nur unmerklichst größer).

Dieses Paket kannst du dann einfach mit zcat /proc/config.gz > <datei> in eine neue Datei schreiben (entpackt und unter /usr/src/linux/.config direkt nutzbar).

So als kleiner Tipp am Rande  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich frage mich ob es wirklich ein genkernel Problem ist...

Mache doch mal ein Test ob sich das bzImage so manuell bauen ließe 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make bzImage
```

 Würde das fehlerfrei funktionieren?

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., ich frage mich ob es wirklich ein genkernel Problem ist...
> 
> Mache doch mal ein Test ob sich das bzImage so manuell bauen ließe 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich bin Anfänger und meine Platte hat nur noch 1,7 GByte frei. Wie kriege ich das Ergebnis dann wieder gelöscht?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

das Ergebnis hast du prinzipiell bereits auf der Platte (durch deinen ersten compile-versuch). (make clean)

----------

## Hanisch

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> das Ergebnis hast du prinzipiell bereits auf der Platte (durch deinen ersten compile-versuch). (make clean)

 

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make bzImage

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig arch/x86/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  LDS     arch/x86/kernel/acpi/realmode/wakeup.lds

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/realmode/wakeup.elf

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/kernel/acpi/realmode/wakeup.bin

  AS      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/wakeup_rm.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o

  LDS     arch/x86/kernel/vmlinux.lds

  LDS     arch/x86/vdso/vdso32/vdso32.lds

  VDSO    arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-int80.so.dbg

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-int80.so

  VDSO    arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-sysenter.so.dbg

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-sysenter.so

  AS      arch/x86/vdso/vdso32.o

  VDSOSYM arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-int80-syms.lds

  VDSOSYM arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-sysenter-syms.lds

  VDSOSYM arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-syms.lds

  LD      arch/x86/vdso/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/built-in.o

make[1]: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode«, 

  benötigt von »firmware/iwlwifi-100-5.ucode.gen.o«, zu erstellen.  Schluss.

make: *** [firmware] Fehler 2
```

Was ist hier mit der Firmware; ich brauche als Gast kein WLAN.

Und alles löschen mit 

```
# make clean
```

Oder?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

dann brauchst du keinen genkernel. genkernel baut recht viel an gebräuchlicher hardware als modul mit, und dann wird auch für das ein oder andere die firmware benötigt. wenn du nur das haben willst, was dein rechner hat, dann machs manuell.

die frage wieso das aber an der firmware scheitert ist aber eine andere, auf die ich jetzt eigentlich auch keine antwort weiß...

----------

## cryptosteve

Oder schmeisse die WLAN-Unterstützung raus. genkernel kennt übrigens auch "--menuconfig".

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Oder schmeisse die WLAN-Unterstützung raus. genkernel kennt übrigens auch "--menuconfig".

 

Da ich ja Gentoo in einer virtuellen Maschine laufen habe, brauche ich auch nur ganz bestimmte Komponenten - welche sind das? - und ist dann Genkernel überhaupt das Mittel der Wahl?

Habe mit 

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make && make install modules_install && module-rebuild rebuild

```

mir neue Kernel generiert. Da ich aber durch die vielen Angaben nicht durchblicke, ist bisher keiner gelaufen.

```
...

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please  append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel-panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Pid:1, comm: swapper Not tainded 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ' #4

...
```

Kann ich denn nicht auf das Vorbild (config-File) des ersten Kernels zurückgreifen (evtl. von der Live-DVD rüberholen?)

Nun habe ich in /boot erst mal alles bis auf meinen ersten Kernel wieder gelöscht und

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make clean 

# make mrproper
```

gemacht.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *cryptohappen wrote:*   Oder schmeisse die WLAN-Unterstützung raus. genkernel kennt übrigens auch "--menuconfig". 
> 
> Da ich ja Gentoo in einer virtuellen Maschine laufen habe, brauche ich auch nur ganz bestimmte Komponenten - welche sind das? - und ist dann Genkernel überhaupt das Mittel der Wahl?

 

über lspci (eventuell installieren, paket pci-utils) zusammen mit http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ bekommst du die nötigen hardwaretreiber, mit http://kernel-seeds.org/ bekommst du die restlichen einstellungen zumindest so hin, dass der kernel bootet.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

könnte sowas wie fehlender sata/acpi treiber sein. probier doch mal mit den oben angegebenen links einen kernel zu bauen, dann schaun wir mal weiter, obs geht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ich denn nicht auf das Vorbild (config-File) des ersten Kernels zurückgreifen (evtl. von der Live-DVD rüberholen?)
> 
> 

 

"make install" legt die kernel-configuration im /boot-Verzeichnis mit ab (config-<version>). 

es gibt in menuconfig  "Geenral Setup -> kernel .config support -> enable access to ....". wenn du das aktivierst kannst du die config deines laufenden kernels auch einsehn.

wenn die live-dvd das im kernel aktiviert hat, dann ja, wird aber nicht viel bringen, da soweit ich weiß noch eine initrd mit im spiel ist, und die livedvd auch zimelich viel hardware aktiviert hast, die du vermutlich nicht brauchst.Last edited by Christian99 on Wed Mar 30, 2011 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mit http://kernel-seeds.org/ bekommst du die restlichen Einstellungen zumindest so hin, dass der kernel bootet.
> 
> 

 

Er kann diese URL nicht finden.

Habe mir unter Zuhilfenahme des Links http://linuxinfoserver.de/forums/showthread.php?t=178717 einen weiteren  Kernel gebaut. Aber auch der hat keine ALSA-Unterstützung.

Habe wohl die richtige Stelle  nicht gefunden.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

in menuconfig kannst du mit "/" ("große 7" nach deutschem Tastaturlayout) nach bestimmten Einstellungen suchen. Z.B. nach IKCONFIG oder ALSA ^^

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *Christian99 wrote:*   
> 
> mit http://kernel-seeds.org/ bekommst du die restlichen Einstellungen zumindest so hin, dass der kernel bootet.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wer ist er und warum sucht er nicht besser?

Du Gentoo ALSA-Guide hast Du Dir mittlerweile - wie empfohlen - durchgelesen? Da stünde übrigens auch drin, welche Kerneloptionen gesetzt sein müssen.

----------

## Max Steel

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

>  *Hanisch wrote:*    *Christian99 wrote:*   
> 
> mit http://kernel-seeds.org/ bekommst du die restlichen Einstellungen zumindest so hin, dass der kernel bootet.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Frag lieber warum "er" nicht besser liest.

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

>  *Hanisch wrote:*    *Christian99 wrote:*   
> 
> mit http://kernel-seeds.org/ bekommst du die restlichen Einstellungen zumindest so hin, dass der kernel bootet.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Weil Firefox das nur unter http://www.kernel-seeds.org finden kann.

Dort ist nur die 1. Seite (Hauptseite) erreichbar, weiter Seiten weden nicht gefunden.

 *Quote:*   

> Du Gentoo ALSA-Guide hast Du Dir mittlerweile - wie empfohlen - durchgelesen? Da stünde übrigens auch drin, welche Kerneloptionen gesetzt sein müssen.

 

Gentoo ALSA-Guide finde ich erst mal nicht. oder sollte es das sein: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Wed Mar 30, 2011 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Weil Firefox das nur unter http://www.kernel-seeds.org finden kann.

 

Komisch, mein Firefox findet das auch unter http://kernel-seeds.org - einfach nur draufklicken. 

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Gentoo ALSA-Guide finde ich erst mal nicht.

 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gentoo+ALSA+Guide

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> oder sollte es das sein: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

 

Wow, ja, genau .... aber mal ernsthaft, ist es jetzt so schwierig, in den von Dir selbst geposteten Link mal reinzulesen und sich kurz die Kerneloptionen rauszupicken und in menuconfig umzusetzen?

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Komisch, mein Firefox findet das auch unter http://kernel-seeds.org - einfach nur draufklicken. 

 

Bei mir gibt es da einen Seitenladefehler im Gentoo-Gast. Im Host hingegen funktioniert es, aber auch nicht für alle Seiten - komisch.

 *Quote:*   

> Wow, ja, genau .... aber mal ernsthaft, ist es jetzt so schwierig, in den von Dir selbst geposteten Link mal reinzulesen und sich kurz die Kerneloptionen rauszupicken und in menuconfig umzusetzen?

 

Nun, das ist aber genau gar nicht einfach und aus meiner Sicht ein "Stochern im Nebel".

Jetzt habe ich einen Kernel mit ALSA.

```
# lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
```

Dieser Controller wird in menuconfig nicht angeboten.

Im Host habe ich: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I(ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller  (rev. 03)

```

# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                              [ ok ]
```

In KMix sind alle Regler richtig aufgedreht und ich kann auch Musik abspielen, höre aber nichts.

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            27474  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10175  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy            923  0 

snd_seq_oss            19831  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3778  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                33632  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3715  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel          15736  0 

snd_hda_codec          46921  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4006  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_intel8x0           19507  1 

snd_ac97_codec         76433  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                 710  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcsp                5441  10 

snd_pcm                46940  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcsp

snd_timer              12289  4 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    34285  31 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcsp,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          4961  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
```

Es scheint das Weiterreichen an den Host nicht zu funktionieren.

In der VirtualBox habe ich AUDIO: Host-Treiber: Pulseaudio   Controller: ICH AC97

Woran kann das liegen, daß ich nichts höre?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Hallo Hanisch,

ok, das mit Deinem Netzzugang scheint noch ein anderes Problem zu sein. Darum kann man sich später kümmern.

Hast Du im aptosid-Host noch was anderes ausser Pulseaudio? Hast Du da pulseaudio manuell nachinstalliert? Per default kommt aptosid nämlich ohne.

----------

## Christian99

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *cryptohappen wrote:*   
> 
> Komisch, mein Firefox findet das auch unter http://kernel-seeds.org - einfach nur draufklicken.  
> 
> Bei mir gibt es da einen Seitenladefehler im Gentoo-Gast. Im Host hingegen funktioniert es, aber auch nicht für alle Seiten - komisch.

 

wirklich komisch, da sollte man nochmal danach schauen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Wow, ja, genau .... aber mal ernsthaft, ist es jetzt so schwierig, in den von Dir selbst geposteten Link mal reinzulesen und sich kurz die Kerneloptionen rauszupicken und in menuconfig umzusetzen? 
> 
> Nun, das ist aber genau gar nicht einfach und aus meiner Sicht ein "Stochern im Nebel".
> ...

 

naja, bis auf den device, das bei jeden verschieden ist, ist das eigentlich zimlich klar. und den Treiber für das device kriegst du, wie schon gesagt da:http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
> ...

 

Anscheinend hast du ja das richtige modul doch gefunden. Bei mir gehts in Virtualbox mit Host-Treiber Pulseaudio und Controller ICH AC97

was sagt denn "dmesg | grep -i intel" nach starten von alsasound?

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

was ich in der VirtualBox auch angebe, ob PulseAudio oder ALSA-Audio-Treiber mit Controller ICH AC97, ich kann einfach nichts hören.

Bei 'alsamixer' kann ich mit F6 die Soundkarte einstellen, es ist auf Standard eingestellt.

Es müßte aber als Standard 'Intel 82801AA-ICH with STA9700,83,84 (Intel 82801AA-ICH)' sein.

Bei Einstellungen -> Systemeinstellungen -> Multimedia -> Bevorzugtes Standard-Ausgabegerät .. -> ALSA default output

anstelle von Intel 82801AA-ICH with STAC9700,83,84 (Intel 82801AA-ICH)

```
~ $ dmesg | grep -i intel

[    1.623959] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    1.624598] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    2.137887] e1000 0000:00:03.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    2.143967] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.2.7-k2

[    2.144725] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2010 Intel Corporation.

[    2.145990] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    2.146539] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[   13.457701] Intel ICH 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[   13.457789] Intel ICH 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   14.092472] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 66871 usecs (10925 samples)

[   14.092490] intel8x0: measured clock 163374 rejected

[   14.444417] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50967 usecs (10201 samples)

[   14.444444] intel8x0: measured clock 200149 rejected

[   14.797302] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50986 usecs (10180 samples)

[   14.797319] intel8x0: measured clock 199662 rejected

[   14.797330] intel8x0: clocking to 48000
```

Wie kriege ich das umgestellt, damit ich endlich was hören kann?

Gruß 

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

hardwareseitig scheint das zu passen. treiber ist auch der richtige geladen.

alsamixer: in meiner virtuellen maschine ist das bei mir auf das gestellt, ohne dass ich was machen musste. ich hab auch gar keine andere karte die ich auswählen könnte... komisch

kde: keine ahnung, hab zwar am pc kde, aber musste da nie irgendwas einstellen. in der virtuellen maschine werd ich jetzt nicht extra kde installieren.

was sagt denn aplay, wenn du versuchst ne datei abzuspielen?

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hardwareseitig scheint das zu passen. treiber ist auch der richtige geladen.
> 
> alsamixer: in meiner virtuellen maschine ist das bei mir auf das gestellt, ohne dass ich was machen musste. ich hab auch gar keine andere karte die ich auswählen könnte... komisch
> 
> 

 

Alsamixer -> F6 -> Soundkarte auswählen

```

- (Standard)

0  pcsp

1 Intel 82801AA-ICH

   Gerätenbamen eingeben...

```

Im Host (APTOSID) hingegen wird nur angezeigt:

```
- (Standard)

0 HDA Intel

   Gerätenamen eingeben...

```

Anscheinend ist als Standard pcsp eingestellt - was ist das für eine Karte?

```
$ aplay wandlungsglocke.wav

aplay: test_wavefile:870: kann WAVE-Datei-Format 0x0031 nicht abspielen; ist weder PCM noch FLOAT
```

```
$  aplay Carthage.mp3

Wiedergabe: Rohdaten 'Carthage.mp3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate: 8000 Hz, mono

Unterlauf!!! (mindestens -530852255,720 ms)
```

und nichts zu hören!

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

ah ja, du hast snd_pcsp aktiviert. schau mal in der kernelkonfiguration nach. snd_pcsp ist zu finden unter DeviceDrivers->SoundCardSupport->Alsa->Generic-SoundDevices. entweder deaktivieren, oder in der hilfe steht, wie du deine andere soundkarte als standardsoundkarte verwenden kannst.

Nachtrag: aplay spielt keine mp3s soweit ich weiß, was mit der wav-datei ist weiß ich net, kenn mich nicht so mit den unterschiedlichen formaten aus. aber wenn du die mp3 mit mpg123 oder so was in der art umwandelst, dann sollte das gehn.

----------

## Josef.95

Bei aplay sollte das Dateiformat mit angegeben werden.

Etwas wie 

```
$ aplay -t wav /usr/share/sounds/pop.wav

Wiedergabe: WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/pop.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate: 44100 Hz, mono
```

 sollte zb klappen.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> ah ja, du hast snd_pcsp aktiviert. schau mal in der kernelkonfiguration nach. snd_pcsp ist zu finden unter DeviceDrivers->SoundCardSupport->Alsa->Generic-SoundDevices. entweder deaktivieren, oder in der hilfe steht, wie du deine andere soundkarte als standardsoundkarte verwenden kannst.
> 
> 

 

Problem  g e l ö s t.

Habe in 'make menuconfig' den Punkt "Generic-SoundDevices" komplett deaktiviert, den Kernel nochmals compiliert und nun geht es; das war eine schwierige Geburt - Danke für die aktive Mithilfe.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

